# Free plants



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I did a trim and I have some Cabomba pulcherrima, it is the darker green cabomba with a dusty purple color on the bottom, I also have Heteranthera zosterifolia. PM me if you want them.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would love to have some! Please PM me.


----------

